# Ever seen an Albino Moose? pics heavy



## DaRealJoker (Jan 10, 2009)

These pics were sent to me today from a friend.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 10, 2009)

In my best guess that is a cow and two calf. I say this as those two brown moose are kinda small and the large albino has no antlers. Bull and older bucks are the only ones who get to adorn the incredible racks. I figure she mated with a normal brown Bull Moose, and since the male gene is dominant, the calfs are normal brown. If you look closely at the eyes in the last pic they seem to be red. Here's some info on them for those who aren't familiar with these huge animals. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.saskschools.ca/~gregory/animals/moose.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.saskschools.ca/~gregory/animals/moose.html</a><!-- m --> Where I live they roam for miles and miles and span most of our forest. They are the most saught after game in the region and really do taste good. A single moose can feed a family for weeks to a month very well. That is a lot of bbqa and roasts my friends. We usually give much of the meat to friends and family. Who would want to eat that much meat? If you hit one with your car you will be buying another car. LOL


----------



## rule6660 (Jan 11, 2009)

I live in maine and i hunt the north part of maine alot and i have seen 2 albino moose. Also i live on the cost and there is 3 albino deer here. one is a pied and one is a small doe and one 6 point buck. I had seen them a few times while hunting this season they are very nice to see.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 11, 2009)

There's one that's been taxed and hung on a wall in a tavern near my town. Albino Deer nice, and a 6 point That'll be nice as it gets more. A real trophy pic I think. I personally don't want the Albino to be hunted, but as someone said b4 (Bobby) albino is a handicap. The pics I posted, I found out later are from some park in Idaho I think. We have em around here in Northern Ontario aswell. I actually know of a pic of a local aswell. Nature is strange in it's ways eh? Another thing that isn't normal is that we're getting dear here aswell. We don't normally get dear this far north, and with global warming and construction too, they're being driven up here. And with dear are wolves, which we're getting more of too. Our moose are being seen as far north now as the tundra which is another global warming thing. Just sharing. Have a nice night


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh no...global warming isn't real *sarcasm*
Gorgeous animals, crazy to see. A handicap though...but really pretty!


----------



## BSM (Jan 11, 2009)

i saw those pics before, somewhere on AOL
It would only be a handicap in the summer months but in the winter it blends in perfect with that white snow. Essy target still tho.


Bryan


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Very pretty indeed. I saw a few while out in Wyoming. They just walk over the high fences with no problems. Don't even have to jump lol.


----------



## Beazer (Jan 13, 2009)

That is very awesome. I was just reading an article today on a topic I was discussing with a friend a few years ago about humans impacting animal evolution. Albinism I dont think is a handicapped either, however usually if you see a place with a lot of albino animals, if im not mistaken, shows lack of genetic diversity. Beautiful sight to see none the less. Great post.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Tux (Jan 13, 2009)

Beazer said:


> That is very awesome. I was just reading an article today on a topic I was discussing with a friend a few years ago about humans impacting animal evolution. Albinism I dont think is a handicapped either, however usually if you see a place with a lot of albino animals, if im not mistaken, shows lack of genetic diversity. Beautiful sight to see none the less. Great post.
> 
> -Jon DeLong



Jon when it becomes common it is due to a lack of genetic diversity, yes such as in the reptile trade but if it is rather rare as in moose than that isn't an issue. It is a handicap mainly due to being easily seen in the spring, summer and fall, therefore increasing the chance it be singled out and killed. Albinism also has other traits that commonly go along with it like vision issues....


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 13, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


>


Oh no!! It's the "snow" morph!! Somebody capture a pair and breed them and see what they get!!! :crazy


----------



## Tux (Jan 13, 2009)

Albinism is recessive so you would get more of em lol


----------

